# Ambrosia Maple Pot Call



## James (Jan 1, 2014)

An Ambrosia Maple pot call. Stabilized and dyed Red/Pink. Hot Pink laminate/rosewood striker.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 1, 2014)

That is just slick right there.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 1, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## dukdawg999 (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice looking.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 6, 2014)

James, very nice, have you dyed any box elder before? I have some that is quilted and curly, but not a lot of flames. I may have to have one of those for the grand daughters that I'm slowly turning into outdoorswomen. lol. Chuck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 6, 2014)

Very unique James. I don't think any one would loose that while hunting.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Jan 12, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> James, very nice, have you dyed any box elder before? I have some that is quilted and curly, but not a lot of flames. I may have to have one of those for the grand daughters that I'm slowly turning into outdoorswomen. lol. Chuck.


Yes I have. It just needs to be 7% or less MC. Sure we could fix her up with one.


----------

